# ed - past d/ed/t/id (pronunciation)



## Rurouni

Hola a todos

Bueno tengo unas reglas que me han dado y bueno si alguien me le podría agregar algo (o corregirme) estaría muy agradecido.

Los Verbos Regulares

Estos tienen 3 pronunciaciones finales “id”, “d” y “t”

Los verbos terminados en “t” o “d”  su pronunciación final es “id”

Example:

Wanted (id)
Needed (id)

También los verbos de tres silabas terminados en “t”, “d”  o “x” su pronunciación final es “id”

Example:

Related (id)

Los verbos terminados en “p”, “k”, “f”, “th”, “s”, “sh” y “ch”,   su pronunciación final es “t”

Example:

Liked (t)
Washed (t)
Shopped (t)

Y de la gran mayoría su pronunciación final es “d”

Example:

Played (d)
Listened (d)
Exercised (d)

Bueno por aquí estaré esperando sus correcciones y mas opiniones

Un saludo


----------



## ApreNda

Hola Rurouni:
Pienso que usted ha hecho un maravilloso trabajo de explicar las pronunciaciones. Pronuncio cada palabra como has descrito.
¡Trabajo bueno!


----------



## XaviKeys

Muchas gracias! muy útil el post, tomo nota


----------



## Milton Sand

Rurouni, yo solo te diría que tu lista está tan interesante que no me queda otra que agradecerte por tener dudas de ella, ya que por eso es que la has puesto en el foro.


----------



## Rurouni

Bueno esperemos haber si otro nativo da alguna opinión

saludos


----------



## maghanish2

De acuerdo con el resto.  Los digo exactamente como los describiste!  Y eso es una explicación buenísimo!


----------



## Chris K

In some dialects, "wanted" is often casually pronounced with a sound closer to a final "t" than a "d," probably because of assimilation with the preceding "t" consonant. "Needed," however, would not be affected, since the preceding consonant is voiced.


----------



## LittlePeque

Hola...

Tengo problemas con la pronunciación de los verbos regulares, en pasado...

played... started... smached... stopped... 

No sé cuándo pronunciarlo como id, o cuando como sólo d... 

¿Hay alguna regla que diga cómo pronunciar los finales del tiempo pasado en los verbos regulares?... 

Thanks!!


----------



## JB

Haz clic aquí.

In the future, if you use the Search button (and I suggest click on Advanced) you will often find that the your questions have already been asked and discussed by others.


----------



## Dudu678

jbruceismay_, _it's not usually a good idea providing a link to a concrete search, for it is deleted once you've finished browsing its results. You can publish a link to a specific post instead.

A la respuesta original: sólo se pronuncia la _e _(y se pronuncia como una _i_ española más o menos) en los casos en los que el verbo en su infinitivo termine por _t _o _d_.


----------



## LittlePeque

Thank you so much...

My original problem is with pronunciation of verb that finish in *s, ch*, an so on…  If I use "smashed", I always say  "smached"... 
I have ever been worried about irregular verbs, but, I’m having problems with regulars now…

I’m sorry for asking repeating question…


----------



## Dudu678

Estoy seguro de que ma ys sabes que la pronunciación debería ser algo como _smashd._


----------



## rocstar

verbos terminados en sonido (s, sh, ch, x, f, k, p), la terminación "ed" será pronunciada con un sonido "*t*".

Watched- (watch*t*)
Smashed-(Smash*t*)

Rocstar


----------



## Loob

Hi, LittlePeque, and welcome to the forums.

The pronunciation of "smashed" ends in a [t] sound.

This site will help (I hope!)

Loob


----------



## Sprache

rocstar said:


> verbos terminados en sonido (s, sh, ch, x, f, k, p), la terminación "ed" será pronunciada con un sonido "*t*".
> 
> Watched- (watch*t*)
> Smashed-(Smash*t*)
> 
> Rocstar


Sí, eso es.

wanted = _want*id*_
kicked = _kick*t*_
washed = _wash*t*_
hummed = _hum*d*_


----------



## LittlePeque

Loob said:


> Hi, LittlePeque, and welcome to the forums.
> 
> The pronunciation of "smashed" ends in a [t] sound.
> 
> This site will help (I hope!)
> 
> Loob


 
Asking, we arrive to Roma... 

Thanks a lot… 



jbruceismay said:


> In the future, if you use the Search button (and I suggest click on Advanced) you will often find that the your questions have already been asked and discussed by others.


I found this post… It has an excellent explanation… 


I tried to copy the link, but, I couldn’t, because, I’m a junior… 
Instead, here is the text…


*Pronunciation of the past tense of the regular verbs* 


			
				Rurouni said:
			
		

> Los Verbos Regulares
> 
> Estos tienen 3 pronunciaciones finales “id”, “d” y “t”
> 
> Los verbos terminados en “t” o “d” su pronunciación final es “id”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Wanted (id)
> Needed (id)
> 
> También los verbos de tres silabas terminados en “t”, “d” o “x” su pronunciación final es “id”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Related (id)
> 
> Los verbos terminados en “p”, “k”, “f”, “th”, “s”, “sh” y “ch”, su pronunciación final es “t”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Liked (t)
> Washed (t)
> Shopped (t)
> 
> Y de la gran mayoría su pronunciación final es “d”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Played (d)
> Listened (d)
> Exercised (d)


 

Thanks everyone!!! 

It’s a pleasure to be here!!


----------



## Loob

Hi again, LittlePeque 

Just a couple of points in relation to the post you quoted.

First, it's important to remember that it's the final sound in the verb, not the final letter(s), which determines how you pronounce the '-ed' ending.  But I'm sure you've understood that

Second, the post you quoted said that '-ed' is pronounced _id_ after an 'x'.  That's not correct: '-ed' is pronounced [t] after an 'x', because the sound of 'x' is [ks] {final sound [s]}.  So the ending of "taxed", for example, is pronounced [kst].

In the end, it's not a question of remembering rules, more a question of letting the sound lead you.

After "want" or "end", for example, it's impossible to pronounce an '-ed' ending unless you make it an extra syllable _id._

After unvoiced consonants {consonants you can say when whispering} you have an unvoiced [t].

After vowels and voiced consonants {where your throat vibrates} you have a voiced [d].

Good luck!

Loob


----------



## rocstar

Hola little peque:
Transcribiste esto : _También los verbos de tres silabas terminados en “t”, “d” o *“x”* su pronunciación final es “id”._

Cuidado con esa "x"...Ningún verbo que termine en "x" será su terminación "ed" pronunciada como "id". Solamente los terminados en "t" o "d".

Rocstar


----------



## LittlePeque

Thanks a lot...

Loob, I went to the link you gave me, in your first answer... They explain really well the rules… It’s an interesting side

I quoted the post as an example of looking old questions in forum… 

I think I understand the rules now… 

Thank you everyone

PD: I’m going to be careful with ‘X’


----------



## perdición

Rurouni said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Bueno tengo unas reglas que me han dado y bueno si alguien me le podría agregar algo (o corregirme) estaría muy agradecido.
> 
> Los Verbos Regulares
> 
> Estos tienen 3 pronunciaciones finales “id”, “d” y “t”
> 
> Los verbos terminados en “t” o “d” su pronunciación final es “id”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Wanted (id)
> Needed (id)
> 
> También los verbos de tres silabas terminados en “t”, “d” o “x” su pronunciación final es “id”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Related (id)
> 
> Los verbos terminados en “p”, “k”, “f”, “th”, “s”, “sh” y “ch”, su pronunciación final es “t”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Liked (t)
> Washed (t)
> Shopped (t)
> 
> Y de la gran mayoría su pronunciación final es “d”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Played (d)
> Listened (d)
> Exercised (d)
> 
> Bueno por aquí estaré esperando sus correcciones y mas opiniones
> 
> Un saludo



Tengo una duda:
¿Cómo se pronuncia la terminación "-ed" del verbo "managed" ? ¿A cuál de los tres grupos pertenece?


----------



## loudspeaker

Rurouni said:


> Bueno tengo unas reglas que me han dado y bueno si alguien me le podría agregar algo (o corregirme) estaría muy agradecido.



En general, me gusta tu 'post' porque, básicamente, ayuda a los hablantes no nativos a poder pronunciar bien los pasados de los verbos regulares. 
Un par de cosas solo:




Rurouni said:


> También los verbos de tres silabas terminados en “t”, “d” o “x” su pronunciación final es “id”



El número de sílabas no influye para nada en la pronunciación de la 'd' de los pasados regulares. 
La terminación 'ed' de complimented  (tres sílabas en infinitivo) se pronuncia igual que la de visited (dos sílabas en infinitivo). 
Los verbos acabados en 'x' no entran en esa categoría. 
mix /mɪks/, mixed /mɪkst/




Rurouni said:


> Y de la gran mayoría su pronunciación final es “d”




Eso se ha quedado un poco huérfano. Diría 'el resto', en vez de 'la gran mayoría', es decir, los verbos cuyo sonido final en infinitivo sea vocálico o /b, g, v, ð, z, ʒ, dʒ, m, n, ŋ, l/. 
Por ejemplo:

Hurry /'hʌrɪ/, hurried /'hʌrɪd/
Manage /'mænɪdʒ/, managed /'mænɪdʒd/
Bathe /'beɪð/,  bathed /'beɪðd/



perdición said:


> Tengo una duda:
> ¿Cómo se pronuncia la terminación "-ed" del verbo "managed" ? ¿A cuál de los tres grupos pertenece?



Managed /'mænɪdʒd/. No se pronuncia la 'e', y la d suena /d/.


----------



## perdición

Thank you very much loudspeaker to clarify it to me


----------



## loudspeaker

Dudu678 said:


> A la respuesta original: sólo se pronuncia la e (y se pronuncia como una i española más o menos) en los casos en los que el verbo en su infinitivo termine por t o d.



Lo siento pero discrepo. 
Por ejemplo, 'abdicate' y 'abnegate'  no terminan ni en 't' ni en 'd', y sin embargo su pronunciación es 'id'  cuando añadimos la d. 

Abdicate+d=abdicated /'abdɪkeɪtɪd/

Por favor, lea el primer párrafo del mensaje 17 de Loob, y sabrá usted a qué me refiero.

Saludos.


----------



## Loob

loudspeaker said:


> Por ejemplo, 'abdicate' y 'abnegate'  no terminan ni en 't' ni en 'd', y sin embargo su pronunciación es 'id'  cuando añadimos la d.


Actually, "abdicate" and "abnegate" do end in a [t] sound - that's why you have to add the extra syllable.


----------



## echinocereus

¡Qué cosa más interesante, Rurouni!  Nunca imaginé que había tantas complicaciones en pronunciar la terminación "ed" de nuestros verbos.  Y, Perdición, pronuncio "ed" de "managed" con "d," es decir "managd."    Sorry, Loudspeaker, I wrote my comment without noticing that there was a second page of posts and that you had answered Perdición's question.


----------



## Sherlockat

Please see on http://www.englishclub.com/pronunciation/-ed.htm
http://www.vitaeducation.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Regular-Past-Tense-Pronunciation-Handout.pdf
http://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/grammar/simple_past_pronunciation_ed.htm


----------



## Rurouni

Waoo  Me alegra bastante saber que este post a pesar de tener alrededor de 6 años sigue siendo útil para todos ustedes.

Un saludo cordial para todos


----------



## loudspeaker

Loob said:


> Actually, "abdicate" and "abnegate" do end in a [t] sound - that's why you have to add the extra syllable.



Hi Loob, 

My previous post says "abdicate" and "abnegate" don't end in the *letter* t.


----------



## Aviador

¿Cómo pronuncian los nativos _naked_? Yo siempre lo he oído como /neikid/, no /neikt/, por lo que parece que la regla que indica Rurouni no se aplica en este caso y quizá otros:


Rurouni said:


> […] Los verbos terminados en “p”, “k”, “f”, “th”, “s”, “sh” y “ch”,   su pronunciación final es “t”
> 
> Example:
> 
> Liked (t)
> Washed (t)
> Shopped (t)
> […]


¿O esto se aplica sólo a los verbos?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

The standard pronunciation of the _Adjective_ "naked" is /ˈneɪkɪd / and it is one of the very few exceptions to the three-pronged rule which was given above.
Another one is "beloved", which is pronounced either /bɪˈlʌvɪd / or / bɪˈlʌvəd /.

GS


----------



## loudspeaker

Además de lo que ha comentado Giorgio, me gustaría añadir lo siguiente:

Hay palabras que tienen una pronunciación especial y son excepciones. 
Estas que pongo a continuación no son verbos pero la terminación - ed se pronuncia /ɪd/:
naked, wretched, rugged, wicked. 
Otras excepciones son algunos verbos que pasan a realizar funciones como adjetivos. La terminación - ed también se pronuncia /ɪd/. 
Ejemplos:
blessed, beloved, learned*, dogged, legged ( three-legged)
*La pronunciación de 'learned' puede variar según el contexto. 
A learned /ɪd/ man frente a... learned /d/ responses.


----------

